# Temporary Current Address in Passport & problem during Visa application.



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello,
I am from India and wish to migrate to Canada. Currently I am in very early stage, and having some doubts in mind.
I have not applied for passport till now.
Currently I am staying in rented home at Pune, India.
If I applied for passport with my current address, then it would be a temporary address, because I don’t own a house for the permanent address.

So the question is:- in future when I am going to apply for Permanent Residency Visa or Long stay Visa, then is there any kind of problem may be arise, due to my rented address written in passport ?

Can anybody please help me on regarding this.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you sure an Indian passport has your address in it? My Belgian one hasn't.
Even if your address is in your passport, I don't see why that can by any problem is the house is rented or not. Not all people are home owners (and you will have to prove your financial means in other ways, not by showing an address).


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. 
As I know in Indian passport the address is written, because it is a valid address proof document everywhere in India. And as you mentioned that I have to prove my financial in other ways, not by showing a home. Its true, maybe it can calculated as one asset. 

But my concern is bit different, I heard somewhere that, while visa interview this point can be raised that, If I don’t own any high value asset in my country than, may be I won't return to my country because I don't have any belongings and may be I settle down there. (Sounds bit stupid, but I heard something like this, so I have this question).

And here in India if I have a permanent address, then it would be bit easy to apply for passport. 

So do you suggest to first buy a home, and then apply for passport.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you apple for an IMMIGRANT visa, how can they demand you have to return to your home country?...


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, you are right.
This type of question may be arise during travel visa, I think.

I am a self-employed iOS & Android game developer, I am also bit confuse what kind of Visa would be appropriate for me? I want to continue my work there as a self-employed, I am not looking for job.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada | Citoyenneté et Immigration Canada
Look at the possibilities and pick one you can qualify for.


----------



## narayanb (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you for the link.
Nice website with good information.


----------

